# Fasted cardio ?



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just wondering wether fasted cardio is good for fat loss but also doesn't lose you muscle mass?

Ive read online one article saying its really bad and it makes you lose muscle , another one saying its amazing and burns lots of fat , so whats your take on it surely a lot will of done it on here how did it go?

I was thinking maybe do 45mins fasted cardio walking but take BCAA's before i set off to prevent any catabolism even though its not actually 'fasted' with BCAA its hardly anything.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

it works very well, but you do have to be fasted, and you have to stay in zone 1 or 2 for your heart rate. Work too hard and your body has to use an easier to burn energy source which would be carbs, but youre fasted so itll use muscle. If you do it at a low intensity your body will be able to use fat for energy.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> it works very well, but you do have to be fasted, and you have to stay in zone 1 or 2 for your heart rate. Work too hard and your body has to use an easier to burn energy source which would be carbs, but youre fasted so itll use muscle. If you do it at a low intensity your body will be able to use fat for energy.


 Awesome! so a normal walk will be perfect


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Awesome! so a normal walk will be perfect


 yeah, but i dont know ur zones, so you will need to either do at least an hour at low intensity, ideally longer. best thing is to cycle, its not load bearing so no pressure on muscles as such


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> yeah, but i dont know ur zones, so you will need to either do at least an hour at low intensity, ideally longer. best thing is to cycle, its not load bearing so no pressure on muscles as such


 Yeah i see , i suppose even if it burnt the most minimalistic amount of fat i bet it still kickstarts and speeds your metabolism for the day


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

yeh, but you need to have your macro nutrients right, you need to get your body used to burning fat for fuel, so also eat no sugar, and lower carbs if you want to shift fat. eating fat isnt "bad" for you, its good fuel but your body will always burn the easiest fuel, which are simple sugars and carbs. so if you eat those alot your body wont touch your fat.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> yeh, but you need to have your macro nutrients right, you need to get your body used to burning fat for fuel, so also eat no sugar, and lower carbs if you want to shift fat. eating fat isnt "bad" for you, its good fuel but your body will always burn the easiest fuel, which are simple sugars and carbs. so if you eat those alot your body wont touch your fat.


 Im currently on low carbs anyway only having about 120g a day


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/181485-new-study-shows-pre-breakfast-fasted-cardio-to-burn-more-fat/?do=embed

For me fasted cardio is key to getting to v low bf levels.

I suppose everyone has an opinion on what is the best form of cardio to do, for me personally LISS walking on incline of the treadmill is what I do.

I just put the phone or ipad on and either watch a film or browse youtube.

A deficit of 500 cals is my starting point and 30mins cardio 3 x a week is what I do.

I'll then up this to either 3 x 45 or 4 x 30m a week.

I'll do this for a few weeks until the weight loss stalls, then I'll drop cals by 100-150.

Dropping cals is the last thing I like to do.

Eventually I'll end up doing 2 x 45min sessions twice a day for 6 days.

It's actually harder than most people think to lose muscle mass, especially if one is assisted.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/181485-new-study-shows-pre-breakfast-fasted-cardio-to-burn-more-fat/?do=embed
> 
> For me fasted cardio is key to getting to v low bf levels.
> 
> ...


 wow i need to start this as well, not looking forward to it to be fair.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Eddias said:


> wow i need to start this as well, not looking forward to it to be fair.


 Another trick is , in order to get to v low bf your thyroid hormone needs to be optimal.

First time I cut (without T3), whilst I did get quite lean, it was nothing compared to how low I got when I used it.

Quite a good insight to a comp prep here:

https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/walsh1.htm

Also I got some great advice from @Pscarb 's thread below.

I was stuck in a plateau until I read Paul was doing 2 x 45 mins a day, I tried it and from the second day the weight started to fall again.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/18099-how-i-prepare-for-a-bodybuilding-comp/?do=embed


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I hate to burst bubbles but, unless you really enjoy or prefer fasted cardio more than fed state cardio and so therefore work harder or do more, the simple act of being fasted won't shift a gram more body fat compared to doing it in a fed state if work load is matched.

Here's a detailed explanation as to why - https://weightology.net/fasted-cardio-an-undeserved-good-reputation/


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I train at the weekends fasted and have done for years when I train.

Years ago, I'd not train unless I had at least two meals in me as I'd be starving.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

dtlv said:


> I hate to burst bubbles but, unless you really enjoy or prefer fasted cardio more than fed state cardio and so therefore work harder or do more, the simple act of being fasted won't shift a gram more body fat compared to doing it in a fed state if work load is matched.
> 
> Here's a detailed explanation as to why - https://weightology.net/fasted-cardio-an-undeserved-good-reputation/


 It's down to what works for the person individually.

It's only when you've tried to get really lean and usually on the first attempt failed, that you know what works (or doesn't) for yourself.

This is why I advocate anyone who wants to have a go a any sort of physique or BB comp ,should have at least one trial run before hand.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> It's down to what works for the person individually.
> 
> It's only when you've tried to get really lean and usually on the first attempt failed, that you know what works for yourself.
> 
> This is why I advocate anyone who wants to have a go a any sort of physique or BB comp ,should have at least one trial run before hand.


 It is down to what works for each person, absolutely, but it's important to specify that, in this situation at least, what that means is 'what that individual prefers to do, enjoys more and therefore does better and more consistently' - what it definitely doesn't mean is that some people are physiologically different in being able to create or experience a physiologically enhanced advantage from it.

When daily energy intake is matched, and calories expended exercising are also matched, being fed or fasted both deliver the same result. Differences in macros make no meaningful difference either (the mechanisms may be slightly different, but the overall effect the same).

I do agree that everyone should try all things though to see what they personally enjoy best. That certainly is important.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Another trick is , in order to get to v low bf your thyroid hormone needs to be optimal.
> 
> First time I cut (without T3), whilst I did get quite lean, it was nothing compared to how low I got when I used it.
> 
> ...


 thanks for that will take a read through, concerning T3 can you take it on its own? Currently not running any PEDs at the moment and from what i understand its better to be running Test when using t3,

Got a tub of DNP, and again t3 gets mentioned as something to run alongside it to stop lethagy

thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Eddias said:


> thanks for that will take a read through, concerning T3 can you take it on its own? Currently not running any PEDs at the moment and from what i understand its better to be running Test when using t3,
> 
> Got a tub of DNP, and again t3 gets mentioned as something to run alongside it to stop lethagy
> 
> thanks in advance for any advice.


 On the 4 x cycles I've run DNP, I've always run T3 at 50mcg alongside.

Again I've not been off test for a long time, so have always been on when using T3, I just ran test at trt dose all last year just because I was chasing gyno.

@I'mNotAPervert! is the main man for any T3 questions bud.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sex and t3. Add tren and a dry oral eat under maintenance = shredz :thumbup1:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Sex and t3. Add tren and a dry oral eat under maintenance = shredz :thumbup1:


 When you say 'dry oral' are you still talking about sex? :lol:


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Sex and t3. Add tren and a dry oral eat under maintenance = shredz :thumbup1:





Sparkey said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/181485-new-study-shows-pre-breakfast-fasted-cardio-to-burn-more-fat/?do=embed
> 
> For me fasted cardio is key to getting to v low bf levels.
> 
> ...


 Cheers ... I am also natty


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Sex and t3. Add tren and a dry oral eat under maintenance = shredz :thumbup1:


 dry oral sounds painful


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> When you say 'dry oral' are you still talking about sex? :lol:


 Oooh no baby. Dry oral doesn't work and I have a very sensitive tip :lol:

That was my protocol to get in my avi condition though.

I could have gone harder on diet and finished looking better but I didn't drop under 2k cals and I only ran t3 for the last 4 weeks. I should have added masteron as well which I'll be doing this time around.

Dropped 29 pounds in that 13 weeks.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AlexH96 said:


> Cheers ... I am also natty


 Ok, well in that case getting to v low bf whilst natural also can have side effects.

One is your natural test levels will plummet, it can take a very long time to recover and some people (especially older) may not recover at all.

One guy on her @biomechanicalBen was natural and got v lean as per his avi for a physique comp, but ultimately crashed his test levels and was looking into trt last time he was on.









This of course is relevant if your just wanting to lose a bit of weight, this really is only going to happen at extreme bf levels.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Eddias said:


> thanks for that will take a read through, concerning T3 can you take it on its own? Currently not running any PEDs at the moment and from what i understand its better to be running Test when using t3,
> 
> Got a tub of DNP, and again t3 gets mentioned as something to run alongside it to stop lethagy
> 
> thanks in advance for any advice.


 T3 will happily eat away at muscle so best to run run test if possible imo


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

safc49 said:


> T3 will happily eat away at muscle so best to run run test if possible imo


 that what i have read, thank you


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Ok, well in that case getting to v low bf whilst natural also can have side effects.
> 
> One is your natural test levels will plummet, it can take a very long time to recover and some people (especially older) may not recover at all.
> 
> ...


 Bloody hell never knew that.... never ever heard of it crashing test levels anywhere ever.

I am also going to start a cycle this year when I get in a stable job as I want to compete.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Fasted cardio is not necessary for fatloss. Cardio is not necessary for fatloss. A Calorie deficit is.

I did zero cardio when I prepped for British finals.

I'm not saying don't do cardio before someone jumps on me


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Fasted cardio is not necessary for fatloss. Cardio is not necessary for fatloss. A Calorie deficit is.
> 
> I did zero cardio when I prepped for British finals.
> 
> I'm not saying don't do cardio before someone jumps on me


 Glad you said that, i know it helps but its the last thing i ever attempt mainly due to time who am i kidding i find it soul destroying and i hate it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as has been mentioned cardio does not need to be fasted for it to be effective, doing cardio at any time of the day will work, now how much cardio you need is down to the individual some need loads others not so much


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

I love cardio


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I must add I dropped 8 stone after my accident with only doing one cardio session a week (for heart health) along side my lifting which was a long walk. Still now i only do three sessions a week it's not needed as people say for fat loss just as a tool to add to a calorific deficit


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fasted cardio has no benefit over the feeded state cardio for fat loss.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

i like to eat some food before cardio, it gives my an extra boost to push on through a bit more (hence burning more) However the total calories per day is the same which is key.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

AlexH96 said:


> Just wondering wether fasted cardio is good for fat loss but also doesn't lose you muscle mass?
> 
> Ive read online one article saying its really bad and it makes you lose muscle , another one saying its amazing and burns lots of fat , so whats your take on it surely a lot will of done it on here how did it go?
> 
> I was thinking maybe do 45mins fasted cardio walking but take BCAA's before i set off to prevent any catabolism even though its not actually 'fasted' with BCAA its hardly anything.


 It MIGHT help you mobilize stubborn fat when once is already very lean due to the increase in catecholamine levels. You won't lose muscle just from doing fasted cardio.

Even without BCAA. At the end of the day, the caloric deficit will be 90% of the results you get.

The last study said there was no benefit, but i dont believe the subjects were especially lean.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Fasted cardio has no benefit over the feeded state cardio for fat loss.


 Really?


----------

